# Woollen Mill, Mid Wales Jan 2014 (Mega pic heavy)



## cunningplan (Jan 4, 2014)

Of all the places on here, this is the one I have really wanted to go and see for myself. Being a mechanic I love all types of machines and these are some of the best.
I have spent hours on google and bing maps looking for this place, and a couple of tips confirming I had the right place avoiding a wasted trip, it was arranged for this weekend. We had planed for this and another two cottages to go to, but as my nephew had a meal booked for 6 tonight for his birthday we ran out of time and missed the last (That's after having to turn back after walking about a mile up a wet and muddy lane  ) we are going there in a couple of weeks with at least one more place to have a look at.
After a sloppy start where my alarm did not go off (5.40) and making my nephew wait for me, it was nearly a two and a half hour trip up to find a parking space as near as we could get. After the weather we've had over the last couple of days, it was a wet walk up the river bank, two cameras and a tripod in tow.
I used both cameras. first using the new one on the tripod taking colour and the other hand held B & W. (My nephew don't like taking photos, he just like looking (And reading) at everything.
I am disappointed that there are a few things missing from the other photos posted like the spinning wheel (We both looked for it) the boxes of coloured wool and all the bright colours have faded and looking dull.

I will try and mix and match the photos, hope you like 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639402247964/


































How to make Nitro (Just what I need for my race car  )




























































I had to get at least one mug shot in 




















The biggest wooden water mills I have ever seen












And the little pot ones around the side








Looks like a nice long walk back to the car





Thanks for looking


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 4, 2014)

Fab report that. Wonderful machinery, beautifully captured. Me and the 'talented other half' have got this one on our 'honeymoon' to do list after we get married in Wales a bit later this year.....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a cracking location and fab pics!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2014)

The equipment is stunning absolutely amazing could look at this kit all day,thanks for sharing.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 5, 2014)

Excellent work mate!


----------



## caiman (Jan 5, 2014)

That water wheel is enormous! I wonder if it came from a mine?

The little double wheel with the pots is actually a Pelton Wheel - or rather it is two of them. It's more properly a turbine as they run at relatively high speeds. It may have been used to generate electricity? Added that I have just found a pic from 2009 showing that it was coupled to a generator.

I'm astounded to find that Pelton turbines are still made in the UK by Gilkes of Kendal.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2014)

Best report to date mate, certainly getting to grips now arent we! good to use two cameras aswel


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 8, 2014)

I was just doing some more research into the mill and found out I had gone to the wrong place. so the spinning wheel and brightly coloured wool have not gone but are in a totally different location 
Now to hopefully find the other one


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolutely stunning report and an amazing find! You would have thought the owners would have stripped out all that machinery after it closed and sold it for scrap - us Welsh never give anything away - and that no light fingered "collector" hasn't taken the wagon wheel???

Amazing!!!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 17, 2014)

amazing place - particularly those waterwheels. Very rare to find those in tact.

An engineer's heaven


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 17, 2014)

I concur with the other comments on here - what an amazingly intact place! Very well photographed too. I can see why you were prepared to travel a long way to it. It appears to be so complete that it would make a great museum if it were to be restored


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2014)

Just Bloody Brilliant, the odd bits and pieces, i.e. the horses halter, the net float, that I wouldn’t have expected to be there were intriguing. Loved It, Many Thanks.


----------

